# Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg



## sascha (9 Juli 2007)

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/07/08/hans-mustermann-kripo-bamberg/

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2007/07/09/hans-mustermann-kripo-bamberg/

Auch in Zeiten des Dialer-Missbrauchs gab es Polizeidienststellen, die  Anzeigeerstatter - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - abwimmelten. Glücklicherweise dachten nicht alle so - mit der Folge, dass so manchem Abzocker das Handwerk gelegt wurde (wenn auch leider längst nicht jedem).

Ob Bayerns Innenminister und designierter Ministerpräsident so glücklich ist mit dieser Einstellung "seiner" Bamberger Beamten?


----------



## Heike (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Mit nur mal "Gucken"  oder eine kurzen Anmeldung kann bestimmt nicht allzuviel erreicht werden.

Manchmal passiert ja auch erst etwas im Verlauf einer gewissen Zeit.

Und mal ehrlich, wer nimmt es schon mit der "Polizei" auf.:-D 

Der Absender war ja wohl offensichtlich.

Naja, Spielverderber, die Wirtschaft "der Umsatz" sollte schon so richtig brummen.:roll: :roll: :roll: 


Gruß Heike


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Ich sehe das als erstklassige Hilfe für alle, die von einer ähnlichen Forderung ahnungslos überrascht werden.

Hier wurde amtlich festgestellt, dass eine nicht existente Person nur deshalb eine Rechnung bekam, weil ein Dritter deren Daten in ein HTML-Formular eingetippt hat.

Der behauptete Vertragsschluss hat zu keiner Zeit stattgefunden und kann ebenso wenig bewiesen werden. Bisher hatten Betroffene, die für sie unerklärliche Rechnungen erhielten, einen schweren Stand bei der Abwehr der Inkassodrückereien. Nun können sie auf ein amtlich festgestelltes Parallelbeispiel verweisen.

Das sollte doch helfen.

Zugleich bestätigt der Anwalt, dass er gesicherte Erkenntnisse hat, dass Rechnungen ebenso gut unberechtigt (jedenfalls für die angeschriebene Person) sein können. Das ist für Anwälte nicht so ganz unkritisch, gegebenenfalls unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben.

Ganz verwirrend wird die Lage, wenn zum Vertragsschluss ein frei zugänglicher Familien-PC benutzt wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Aus der Warte betrachtet hat die Kripo Bamberg tatsächlich  den unfreiwilligen "Nutzern" 
 eine ( vermutlich  so nicht beabsichtigte )  Hilfestellung  in der Argumentation zur  Abwehr 
unberechtigter Forderungen geleistet. 

Dem unbekannten Beamten gebührt ein besonderes Lob.


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Da sollte nun noch das Aktenzeichen veröffentlicht werden, damit der Vorgang schneller zugeordnet werden kann.


----------



## Timster (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Erstaunlich, dass Anwalt O. T. das Schreiben der Bamberger Kripo auf seiner Seite unter der Überschrift "*Rechtsprechung  zum Thema Internetabos (Schmidtlein GbR)*" aufführt (ebenso wie das Schreiben einer Rechtsschutzversicherung). Ich dachte zum Rechtsprechen wäre die Exekutive nicht berufen?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Timster schrieb:


> Ich dachte zum Rechtsprechen wäre die Exekutive nicht berufen?


Paßt zu der oft und reichlich geübten Vorgehensweise, in den Mahnschreiben 
Straf- und  Zivilrecht in einen Topf zu werfen und zu einem für juristisch 
unbewanderte Mitbürger ungenießbaren Brei zu verrühren.


----------



## tuxedo (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Das ist eine übliche Vorgehensweise, um schwankende Zahlungsunwillige in Richtung Zahlung zu schubsen. Die Website versucht den Eindruck zu vermitteln, dass Gegner der S. keine Chance haben und zahlen müssen. Dass Herr T.  Zivilrecht und Strafrecht durcheinander wirbelt, erkennen sowieso nur Personen, die juristische Grundkenntnisse haben. Ob aber ein solches Verhalten für einen Anwalt standesgemäß ist, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## tuxedo (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hier ist eine Seite, der sich der Gesamtsituation äußerst kaberetistisch annimmt:
http://www.lindemann-gegen-schmidtlein.de/

Ich hoffe, das darf man so verlinken trotz Namensnennung in der URL, ansonsten bitte direkt mein Posting wieder entfernen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

hab es mal an diesen Thread gehängt unter dem Motto "The lighter side of S  & T "


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Hier ist noch so ein Kripobeamter, der nicht so gut weiß, bis wohin er zuständig ist und wo nicht mehr.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist noch so ein Kripobeamter, der nicht so gut weiß, bis wohin er zuständig ist und wo nicht mehr.





			
				mainpost.de schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach werde die Sache wohl nicht zu regeln sein, meint die
> Kripo. "Die Eltern werden sich mit dem Anwalt einigen müssen", meint ein mit
> den Praktiken der Schmidtlein GbR und von Anwalt Tank vertrauter Beamter.


Seit wann betätigt sich die Kripo als Rechtsberater in Zivilrecht? Wie heißt das Sprichwort:
"Schuster bleib deinen Leisten".  Bei soviel angemaßter "Fachkenntnis" kann einem
 angst und bange  für den Bürger werden.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Eines der Hauptprobleme dürfte wohl sein, dass die Bürger voller Erwartung zur Wache schlendern, in der Hoffnung, dass sie dort hinreichende Informationen bekommen. Dein Freund und Helfer versucht seiner Rolle gerecht zu werden und das (für ihn) Beste aus der Situation zu machen. Das passiert tagtäglich, immer und immer wieder, in allen Lebenslagen. Die sture, kommentarlose Anzeigenaufnahme will keiner, weder der Dienstherr noch der Bürger.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dein Freund und Helfer versucht seiner Rolle
> gerecht zu werden und das (für ihn) Beste aus der Situation zu machen. .


Aber nicht, indem er sich als Rechtskundiger in zivilrechtlichen Fragen betätigt.
Damit überschreitet  er eindeutig seine Zuständigkeit und Kompetenz. Dass 
solche  Auskunfte erteilt werden, habe ich selber schon erlebt. Inoffiziell unter vier Augen
 ist das schon schlimm genug. Wenn das aber  in der Presse landet, wird es peinlich.


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dein Freund und Helfer versucht seiner Rolle gerecht zu werden und das (für ihn) Beste aus der Situation zu machen.


Genau das ist inakzeptabel.

Das für den Beamten Beste spielt keine Rolle. Der Beamte ist dem Bürger und dem Rechtsstaat verpflichtet. Er hat jedenfalls nicht die Aufgabe, Wasser auf die Mühlen von Neppern, Schleppern und Bauernfängern zu leiten.

Ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit, dass Kripobeamte sich zu Fragen äußern, die nicht in ihre Zuständigkeit fallen. Er kann sich neutral zum grundsätzlichen Ablauf bei strittigen Forderungen äußern. Dazu gehören aber auch die Nachweispflichten für den, der die Forderung erhebt, wie ein Mahnverfahren läuft und wie ein Bürger von seinem Widerspruchsrecht Gebrauch macht, usw.. Eine Beurteilung, ob behauptete Verträge rechtlich "sicher" sind, steht dem Kripobeamten jedenfalls nicht zu.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Damit überschreitet er eindeutig seine Zuständigkeit und Kompetenz.




...der Bürger fordert nunmal die Zuständigkeit ein - er weiß nicht, dass dem nicht so ist und der Beamte zumeist auch nicht. Darüber hinaus ist Zivilrecht ein Teil der Ausbildung eines Polizeibeamten und wenn er gutgläubig das versucht umzusetzen, was er gelernt und an Erfahrung hat, dann ist dagegen auch nichts einzuwenden - nicht mal das RBerG hat was dagegen. Die Erwartungshaltung an Amtsträger ist in der breiten Bevölkerung so hoch, dass der gesprächsführende Beamte, der ohnehin i. d. R. auf sich, seine Erfahrung und sein Wissen allein gestellt ist, in manchen Sachen in seiner Unerfahrenheit  sich selbst übertölpelt, nur der Harmonie seines Berufsstandes und sich selbst, seinem Brötchengeber und dem Ratsuchenden gegenüber. Dabei steht zu beachten, dass eine Strafanzeige vieler "Ratsuchenden" gegen irgendwen, wegen irgendwas, nur dazu dient, zuerfahren, wie am besten der strittigen Situation entgegnet werden kann. Die meisten wollen gar keine Anzeige sondern nur einen guten Rat von jemandem, von dem sie erwarten, dass er Bescheid weiß.

Zugegeben, wer weiß denn schon, dass nach einer umstrittenen Anmeldung bei einem Büttelborner Projekt (vergleichsweise auch bei allen anderern Mitbewerbern) eine Rechnung per eMail kommt, dann eine oder eine zweite Mahnung per eMail und letztlich nur zwei Bettelbriefe aus Osnabrück mit wilden Unterstellungen und rechtlich dümmlichen Hinweisen und sonst nichts? Im Grunde genommen kann sich doch jeder dort anmelden und sich ab dem Zeitpunkt tot stellen, ohne dass das (außer dem Schriftverkehr) irgendwelche Konsequenzen hat. Der Anbieter ist ziemlich feige, was die Durchsetzung seiner vermeintlichen Forderungen betrifft aber er ist schlauer als der VitaActive-Mann, der sich seine Klatsche vor dem AG München abgeholt hat.

Diese etwas klareren Worte sind keine Spekulation und bedürfen nicht der Edition. Wenn mich dann morgen ein Münchener Anwalt zum Tiefgrund meiner Meinung befragen sollte, dann wäre ich sehr erbaut darüber, eine neue Qualität des Forderungsmanagements einleuten zu können.


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die meisten wollen gar keine Anzeige sondern nur einen guten Rat von jemandem, von dem sie erwarten, dass er Bescheid weiß.


Genau das, einen guten Rat.

Der Beamte ist keine Partei und muss schon lange nicht das Geschäft einer Partei betreiben.

Es gibt objektive Informationen zu strittigen Forderungen sowie der Abwicklung eines möglichen Mahnverfahrens. Punkt.

Kripobeamte sind keine Schnellrichter kraft eigener Willkür.


----------



## johinos (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



			
				M. R und L. U. schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel zu Internet-Abzocke in der Mainpost:
> So einfach werde die Sache wohl nicht zu regeln sein, meint die Kripo. "Die Eltern werden sich mit dem Anwalt einigen müssen", meint ein mit den Praktiken der Schmidtlein GbR und von Anwalt Tank vertrauter Beamter.


 Wirklich sehr unbehauen, sowas zu veröffentlichen. Auch Journalisten sollten daran denken, was sie mit solchen Texten anrichten. Die haben mit den Verbraucherschützern gesprochen und sollten es auch besser wissen! Die letzten Worte können nur bedeuten, dass sie nicht zugehört haben.


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Sicherlich richtig, dass auch Journalisten mit falschen Botschaften viel Verwirrung stiften können. Es ging aber konkret um das inakzeptable Verhalten von Beamten.

Die sachkundige Beurteilung von Vertragsverhältnisse liegt im Streitfall bei den Gerichten. Polizeibeamte haben andere Aufgaben und sollten einfach bei dem bleiben, wofür sie ausgebildet und zuständig sind.

Beim Verkehrsunfall nimmt die Polizei die feststellbaren Fakten auf. Fragen von Schuld oder Unschuld sind Sache der betroffenen Parteien und/oder der Gerichte.

Das ist bei behaupteten Vertragsschlüssen im Internet nicht anders, nur hier kann jeder, der in der Amtsstube eine Schreibmaschine bedienen kann, gleich die Rechtsfrage entscheiden und dem Bürger sein persönliches Endurteil mitgeben?


----------



## johinos (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



dvill schrieb:


> Das ist bei behaupteten Vertragsschlüssen im Internet nicht anders, nur hier kann jeder, der in der Amtsstube eine Schreibmaschine bedienen kann, gleich die Rechtsfrage entscheiden und dem Bürger sein persönliches Endurteil mitgeben?


Im Einzelfall dem Bürger mitgeben, das gehört schon dazu: Strafbar - ja oder nein? Anzeige aufnehmen - ja oder nein?

Aber hier waren es für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmte Auskünfte an die Presse. Damit sowas nicht passiert, ist doch üblicherweise vorgesorgt: Presseauskünfte durch die Pressestelle. Und die macht sich kundig, dauert halt. Aber dann stammt die (sachlich und rechtlich korrekte) Auskunft nicht mehr von einem "mit den Praktiken der ..." vertrauten Beamten, klingt nicht mehr so authentisch.

Vertrackte Situation!


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



johinos schrieb:


> Auch Journalisten sollten daran denken, was sie mit solchen Texten anrichten.
> Die haben mit den Verbraucherschützern gesprochen und sollten es auch besser wissen!


Hier wird m.E die Situation auf den Kopf gestellt.   Ein Journalist berichtet 
 von einer Aussage eines Polizeibeamten. 

Von ihm zu fordern,  die Aussage des Beamten auf sachlich/juristische  Richtigkeit 
und  negative  Wirkung hin zu beurteilen  und ggf. sogar zu unterdrücken, 
wie es hier  implizit anklingt,  ist der falsche Ansatz.  

Nicht jeder ist ein Gerichtsreporter...


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



johinos schrieb:


> Vertrackte Situation!


Warum das? Internet ist ganz normal und kein rechtsfreier Raum.

Beispiel aus der normalen Welt: Wenn jemand anzeigt, in sein Haus wäre eingebrochen worden, wird das aufgenommen und entsprechend untersucht.

Wenn jemand anzeigt, er wäre mit einer unbegründeten Forderung konfrontiert, dann vergleicht ein Beamter in Bamberg diesen für ihn unbekannten Vorgang mit einem "Selbstversuch" und überträgt das Ergebnis auf den Vorgang, der ihm weiter unbekannt ist.

Im vorgenannten Beispiel heißt das: Er kontrolliert das Haus neben der Wache und stellt fest, dort ist nicht eingebrochen worden. Also kann anderswo auch nicht eingebrochen worden sein.

So ein Unsinn kommt in der normalen Welt nicht vor, aber bei selbstherrlichen beamteten Internetpionieren.

Die Abläufe im Internet sind vielfältig programmiert, veränderlich und manipulierbar. Das Ergebnis einer Datenverarbeitung am Ort A hat mit Parallelfällen an anderen Orten nichts zu tun. Beweise müssen am Tatort beschafft werden und nicht während Schulungen in der Wache.


----------



## johinos (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Nein, ich meinte die Journalisten: Korrekte, aber späte und langweilige Darstellung von der Pressestelle oder authentische mit Fehlern...


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Journalisten machen einen guten Job im allgemeinen, was sich aber die Kripo leistet, ist nicht auszuhalten.

Ein Persilschein im vorauseilenden Gehorsam auf Basis eines zufälligen Selbsttestes gibt es sonst nirgendwo. Warum also von der Kripo Bamberg?


----------



## johinos (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



dvill schrieb:


> Journalisten machen einen guten Job im allgemeinen,


Stimmt, M. R und L. U. sollten bei G. A. ein paar Nachhilfestunden buchen. 

Verallgemeinerungen helfen hier selbstverständlich nicht weiter. Wo kämen wir da hin: Ohne die Zahlungsaufforderungen eines bestimmten Organs der Rechtspflege würde niemand die Brüder Sch. ernst nehmen...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



johinos schrieb:


> Ohne die Zahlungsaufforderungen eines bestimmten Organs der Rechtspflege würde niemand die Brüder Sch. ernst nehmen...


Die anderen  Angehörigen dieses Berufsstandes sind  von dem Kollegen nicht gerade begeistert.  
Dazu gibt es einen Spruch...
http://www.gavagai.de/zitat/unbekannt/HHCU01.htm


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Die Zuarbeit von Behörden der Rechtspflege für Nepper, Schlepper und Bauernfänger zum ungerechten Nachteil für Betroffene ist aus den Zeiten der Dialerei hinlänglich bekannt. Hier ist ein besonders krasser Fall.


> Die Feststellung, welcher Dialer genau heruntergeladen wurde und ob dieser unerkannt die Einwahldaten des Nutzers verändere, sei nur bei Überprüfung des Programms auf dem entsprechenden Computer möglich, Jedenfalls könne es kein sich selbst installierender, unerkannt bleibender Dialer gewesen sein, da nach Auskunft der FST im maßgeblichen Zeitraum solche Dialer nicht bekannt waren.


Hier wird die Auskunft eines Selbsthilfevereins, dessen Funktion es offenbar war, nichts zu wissen, vor Gericht, er wisse es nicht anders, zum Beweis einer reinen Vermutung gemacht, die nicht bewiesen werden kann.

Der Nachweis von mehreren Autodialern in der Praxis erfolgte hier im Forum, während der Selbsthilfeverein weiter ahnungslos war. Es ist unglaublich, wenn derart absurder Unsinn als Beweis bei einer Urteilsfindung herangezogen wird. Das heißt ungefähr soviel wie: Ein Bankraub gilt so lange als nicht stattgefunden, bis dass der Bankräuber seine Visitenkarte bei der Bankenaufsicht einreicht.

Im Bezug zu den Kostenfallen heißt das: Man muss für den konkreten Tathergang etwas beweisen oder wissen. Was in anderen Fällen passiert oder vermutet wird, ist ohne Beweiskraft.

Wer eine Forderung behauptet, ist beweispflichtig.

Wer mit einer für ihn unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, kann widersprechen. Bis zum Nachweis der Berechtigung der Forderung kann er mit Schutz des Gesetzes getrost die Zahlung verweigern.


----------



## drboe (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hier wird m.E die Situation auf den Kopf gestellt.   Ein Journalist berichtet von einer Aussage eines Polizeibeamten.
> 
> Von ihm zu fordern,  die Aussage des Beamten auf sachlich/juristische  Richtigkeit und  negative  Wirkung hin zu beurteilen  und ggf. sogar zu unterdrücken, wie es hier  implizit anklingt,  ist der falsche Ansatz.
> 
> Nicht jeder ist ein Gerichtsreporter...


Na, so einfach würde ich ihn nicht davon kommen lassen. Betrachten wir einmal die Überschrift des Artikels. Die lautet: *Internet-Abzocke: Songtext anschauen soll 123 Euro kosten*. In der Verwendung des Begriffs "Internet-Abzocke" liegt doch eindeutig eine Wertung vor. Ein _Bericht_ ist das daher schon nicht mehr. Der würde sich auf die Tatsachen beschränken. Wer so anfängt hat daher m. E. verloren, wenn er nicht zutreffende Behauptungen kolportiert. Und zu denen gehören u. a. der Betrugsvorwurf gegen 14-Jährige, die ihr Alter falsch angeben. Das hat der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen schon längst in den Bereich der Fabel verwiesen. Als zweites: die Eltern müssen sich überhaupt nicht einigen. Eltern haften *nicht* für ihre Kinder, selbst wenn das an nahezu jeder Baustelle steht und Polizisten so ein Blech verbreiten. Tank, Schmidtlein & Co. können zwar versuchen den Anschlußinhaber in die Pflicht zu nehmen und diese Beträge einzuklagen, werden sich aber wegen des ungewissen Ausgangs vermutlich hüten. 

Kurz: als Informationstext/Bericht fällt das Geschreibsel m. E. klar durch. Und dafür trägt der Verfasser, der doch gewiß recherchiert hat, die Schuld. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Das mag ja alles  richtig sein. Ändert aber nichts  an der Tatsache,  warum  dieser  Thread
 gestartet wurde und was das Thema des Threads ist.

Es wurde  vom eigentlichen Thema abgelenkt, indem versucht wurde dem sicherlich
 nicht vollendeten  Artikelschreiber  die Schuld  in die Schuhe zu schieben, weil er diese 
inakzeptable  Aussage veröffentlich hat und  nicht unterdrückt hat.
Typische Methode den Überbringer der schlechten Nachricht für das 
Geschehen selbst  verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Recht eindeutige und klare Stellungnahmen  von Berufskollegen des Anwalts der Gebrüder S. 
http://www.anwaltzentrale.de/rechtsanwalt_fachartikel/fachartikel_detail.php?id=257
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw16/s25695.html

und zu der "Urteilssammlung" 
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2007/01/12/urteilskollektion-a-la-schmidtlein/


----------



## technofreak (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Die Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg informiert: 

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Deutlicher geht es nicht! Klasse  Sollte man mal an die Kripo Bamberg schicken.


----------



## blowfish (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sollte man mal an die Kripo Bamberg schicken.


und was bitteschön soll die Kripo mit dem Zivilverfahren? :lupe:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



blowfish schrieb:


> und was bitteschön soll die Kripo mit dem Zivilverfahren? :lupe:


Förderung der Allgemeinbildung


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



blowfish schrieb:


> und was bitteschön soll die Kripo mit dem Zivilverfahren? :lupe:


Was ist genau die Frage?

Das Problem entstand dadurch, dass die Kripo Bamberg sich zu Fragen äußerte, für die sie nicht zuständig ist. Wenn sie das also schon tut, würde sie es durch die empfohlenen Informationen der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg wenigstens kompetenter tun können. Was spricht gegen Kompetenz in der Sache?


----------



## blowfish (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



dvill schrieb:


> Wenn sie das also schon tut, würde sie es durch die empfohlenen Informationen der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg wenigstens kompetenter tun können. Was spricht gegen Kompetenz in der Sache?



Warum soll die Polizei sich mit Sachverhalten auseinandersetzen in der ihre zuständigkeit nicht gegeben ist. Einen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Anfangsverdacht herausarbeiten? Abgeben an die StA zur Würdigung?
In den Ämtern liegen Vorgänge ca. 1 Jahr bis sie von einem StA gesichtet werden, wenn sie nicht von vornherein ausermittelte Straftaten sind.
Was ist Falsch daran wenn einem anzeigewilligen Bürgern erklärt wird, dass der vorgetragene Sachverhalt keine Straftat begründet und er sich zivilrechlich kümmern muss. Die bestehenden finanziellen Vorderungen werden eh nicht durch die Strafverfolgung geklärt.
Wenn er dann trotzdem auf eine Anzeige besteht, wird die aufgenommen und an die StA abgegeben dann die entsprechende Wartezeit bis die Einstellung erklärt wird.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



blowfish schrieb:


> Warum soll die Polizei sich mit Sachverhalten auseinandersetzen in der ihre zuständigkeit nicht gegeben ist.


Genau das hat sie getan, aber * nicht* indem sie schlicht  als unzuständig erklärt hätte, sondern  Wertungen abgegeben hat, die ihr absolut nicht zusteht. 

Würde dringend empfehlen das erste Posting in diesem Thread zu lesen.
Erspart weitere wenig sinnvolle Diskussionen


----------



## webwatcher (30 August 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

http://augsblog.de/


			
				augsblog.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frankfurter Generalstaatsanwaltschaft hat alle ihr vorliegenden Verfahren gegen die Gebrüder Schmidtlein (lehrstellen-heute.de, hausaufgaben.heute.de und andere) eingestellt. Wie die Fahnder laut Onlinekosten.de mitteilten, sei der Betrugsvorwurf gegen die Brüder entkräftet.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw35/s27056.html


			
				teltarif.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wie uns die Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) erklärte, betreffe diese strafrechtliche Entscheidung nicht die Frage, ob durch den Besuch der Internetseiten wirksame Abonnement-Verträge zustande kommen können und damit die Rechnungen der Schmidtleins an die Internetnutzer berechtigt sind oder nicht. Der vzbv selbst hat wie berichtet ein Gewinnabschöpfungsverfahren gegen die Internetfirma angestrengt. Hierfür ist aber der Verkündungstermin auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben worden.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95194


> Strafverfahren gegen Abo-Fallensteller eingestellt


----------



## sascha (31 August 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Bitte auch den Rest aus dem augsblog.de-Beitrag zitieren:



> Man muss kein Prophet sein um schon heute zu wissen, was passieren wird: Aus den zig-tausend Fällen zahlungsunwilliger “Kunden” kann man sich bestimmt problemlos zwei oder drei Fälle herausziehen, bei denen die Nutzer sogar gewusst haben, worauf sie sich einlassen und trotzdem nicht bezahlen wollen. Mit diesen wenigen schwarzen Schafen (die es immer gibt) lassen sich dann problemlos Exempel vor Gericht statuieren, mit denen gegenüber der Masse neue Droh- und Bedrohungsszenarien konstruiert werden können.



Leider kennen viele Bundesbürger den Unterschied zwischen Zivil- und Strafrecht nicht und könnten jetzt glauben, nur wegen der strafrechtlichen Verfahrenseinstellung bestünde auch eine generelle Zahlungspflicht bei dubiosen Seiten. *Dem ist aber nicht so. *Und es ist wichtig, das immer wieder zu betonen. 

Ich drücks mal plastisch aus:

Nicht jede Abzocke ist strafrechtlich ein Betrug. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Abzocke zivilrechtlich sauber wäre...


----------



## dvill (31 August 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Zitat: "Man muss im Internet genauso Vorsicht walten lassen wie bei schriftlichen Verträgen oder bei Geschäften an der Haustür."

Vor allem braucht man im Internet die gleichen gesetzlichen Grundlagen wie bei Geschäften an der Haustür. Das Gesetz zum Widerrufsrecht bei Haustürgeschäften stammt aus der Vor-Internetzeit und ist nur unpassend formuliert. Da drängt die Zeit für eine zeitgemäße Überarbeitung.

Am Rande zitiert:





> Möglicherweise seien die Nutzer auch mit der Qualität der zugesandten Services nicht zufrieden gewesen, die sich gelegentlich auf Links zur Internet-Enzyklopädie Wikipedia beschränkt hätten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 August 2007)

dvill schrieb:


> Am Rande zitiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie widersprüchlich da doch manche Erkenntnisse sein können:


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft betont, dass auch eine Überprüfung des Inhalts der Webseiten keinen Betrugsverdacht erhärten konnte.


Nicht, dass ich behaupten wollte, dass aus Büttelborn kein angemessener Inhalt bei den kostenpflichtigen Angeboten kommt! Aber generell kann doch bezweifelt werden, dass die hochpreisigen Angebote ihr Geld tatsächlich wert sind. Nehmen wir doch mal Vornamen-heute, das Angebot zielt doch eigentlich darauf ab, dass an Vornamen interessierte Kunden (zumeist Leute in freudiger Erwartung) sich über Vornamen für ihren Nachwuchs informieren. Ist eine Name gefunden oder das Kind erstmal da, interessiert die Vornamenkunde des Anbieters überhaupt nicht mehr. Geworben wird mit folgender Formulierung: 





> 1 Anmelden
> 2 den perfekten Vornamen finden


Wozu bittschön braucht ein Kunde dann das hier:





> ...Abo zum Preis von 7 Euro incl. MwSt monatlich bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten mit einer jährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus



Ein anderes Beispiel: p2p-heute. Die zumeist unerfahrenen Nutzer des Angebots werden mit deftiger Suchmaschinenwerbung zum Projekt geleitet. Dort geben sie brav ihre Daten an und erhalten Informationen rund um das zumeist illegale Filesharing. Mit Links z. B. zu Bearshare wird den Kunden der Weg ins eigene Verderben bereitet. Die nämlich sind in der irrigen Annahme, legale Informationen und Produkte erworben zu haben und werden dann von diversen Abmahnanwälten der Musikindustrie auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt.

Betrug oder Mittäterschaft zu schlagmichtot sonstewas kann hier nicht erkannt werden, insbesondere, weil man sich gar nicht die Mühe gemacht hat, das System an sich zu begreifen. Gefordert sind hier nicht die Strafverfolgungsbehörden sondern die s. g. Sicherheitsbehörden - neben dem zivilen Aspekt der zweifelhaften Zahlungsverpflichtung kommt hier auch der zu überprüfende Geschäftszweck zum tragen. Die Gewerbeausübung mit womöglich untauglichen Produkten ist hier das Ziel meiner Überlegung. Doch wer sollte das prüfen, etwa die freundliche Dame vom Gewerbeamt, deren 13jährige Nichte erst vor kurzem eine Mahnung aus OS bekam [ausgedacht]?


----------



## dvill (31 August 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Nehmen wir doch mal Vornamen-heute, das Angebot zielt doch eigentlich darauf ab, dass an Vornamen interessierte Kunden (zumeist Leute in freudiger Erwartung) sich über Vornamen für ihren Nachwuchs informieren.


Die Menge macht den Unterschied.

Wenn 3000 Vornamen 7 Euro monatlich für 24 Monate kosten, dann kosten 6000 eben nix.


----------



## technofreak (31 August 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Aber generell kann doch bezweifelt werden, dass die hochpreisigen Angebote ihr Geld tatsächlich wert sind.


Für einen  Betrugsvorwurf ist das zuwenig.  Wenn jeder Anbieter, der minderwertigen Schund 
überteuert verhökert, wegen Betruges einsäße, müßten dutzende neue Gefängnisse gebaut werden.


sascha schrieb:


> Leider kennen viele Bundesbürger den Unterschied zwischen Zivil- und Strafrecht nicht und könnten jetzt glauben, nur wegen der strafrechtlichen Verfahrenseinstellung bestünde auch eine generelle Zahlungspflicht bei dubiosen Seiten. *Dem ist aber nicht so. *Und es ist wichtig, das immer wieder zu betonen.
> 
> Ich drücks mal plastisch aus:
> 
> Nicht jede Abzocke ist strafrechtlich ein Betrug. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Abzocke zivilrechtlich sauber wäre...


In diesem Forum wurde immer und immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass Strafanzeigen wenig erfolgversprechend  und   daher wenig sinnvoll sind.
Leider wurde diese Einschätzung voll bestätigt. Es war, wie sich jetzt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit 
zeigen wird, sogar kontraproduktiv, da die Entscheidung der Sta, wie Sascha *zu Recht *annimmt,
*zu Unrecht* voll ausgeschlachtet werden wird.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Zitat: "Mit dem Hase-Igel-Spiel muss ein für alle Mal Schluss sein."

Die richtige Vorschläge liegen seit Jahren nutzlos rum. Schade.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



sascha schrieb:


> Nicht jede Abzocke ist strafrechtlich ein Betrug. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Abzocke zivilrechtlich sauber wäre...


http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2007/08/31/schmidtleins-rehabilitiert/


> Bloß weil etwas kein Betrug ist, heißt dies nicht, dass alle Ansprüche auch begründet sind. Es ist zwar zu erwarten, dass die Schmidtleins und Herr T. die Einstellung der Strafverfahren stolz verkünden und die Meldung vor sich hertragen werden, um so die Betroffenen zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Dies wäre jedoch reine Augenwischerei. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


Für die klaren Worte an beide: :thumb:


----------



## dvill (2 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Verhandelt wird das Gewinnabschöpfungsverfahren vor dem Landgericht Darmstadt. C. P., Pressesprecherin des Landgerichtes, bestätigte gestern auf ECHO-Anfrage, dass es im April einen mündlichen Verhandlungstermin gegeben habe. Dabei hätten die Gebrüder S. in einem Vergleich die Zahlung von 25 000 Euro an das Bundesamt für Justiz angeboten. Die Bundeszentrale der Verbraucherberatung habe den Vergleich aber widerrufen. Ein Termin für die Verkündung des Urteils in der ersten Stufe der Klage – die Offenlegung der Zahlen – sei bereits anberaumt, aber wegen Erkrankung der zuständigen Juristin wieder aufgehoben worden.


Von Echo online.


----------



## johinos (2 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Augsblog schrieb:


> Die Ermittlungen hätten jedoch immer auf “von den Anzeigenerstattern oder von Freunden und/oder Familie genutze Computer” geführt, so die Fahnder.
> 
> Was schließen wir daraus: Die Frankfurter Ermittler stellen fest, dass 1500 Internetnutzer offensichtlich gelogen haben.


Woher kommt die Formulierung "Die Ermittlungen hätten jedoch immer..."? Gibt es das schriftlich? Es wurden doch niemals 1500 IP-Anschlussinhaber festgestellt! Also kann "immer" nur heißen, "in den nachprüfbar gewesenen Fällen", und bei den derzeitigen Speicherzeiten von Verbindungsdaten können das nur weinige sein. 

Kennt jemand die genauen Zahlen oder mag nachfragen? Soviel Präzision sollte schon sein.


----------



## johinos (2 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



johinos schrieb:


> .. können das nur weinige sein.


Ja, ist schon zum Weinen. War aber trotzdem keine Absicht.


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



johinos schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die genauen Zahlen oder mag nachfragen? Soviel Präzision sollte schon sein.


Glaube  kaum, dass die STA Zivilpersonen darüber Auskunft gibt  oder haben Anzeigenerstatter Anrecht auf Auskunft?


----------



## johinos (2 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Es ist schon von öffentlichem Interesse, wenn die Justiz allen 1500 Anzeigeerstattern anscheinend pauschal vorwirft (oder den Eindruck aufkommen lässt, das sei so), gelogen zu haben. Da besteht schon ein gewisser Anspruch auf Auskunft der Presse gegenüber.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



johinos schrieb:


> ...pauschal vorwirft... gelogen zu haben... Da besteht schon ein gewisser Anspruch auf Auskunft der Presse gegenüber.


:dafuer:
Stimme da völlig zu. Das ist ein unverschämter Fehltritt oder ein Missverständnis - ergo Klärungsbedarf.
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/56518/990572/polizeiinspektion_goslar

Der Polizeiinspektion in Goslar sollte man einen Tip geben, ihre Stellungnahme wie folgt zu ergänzen:


> Sollten Sie dennoch auf ein unseriöses Angebot hereingefallen sein, können Sie gegen eine unberechtigete Forderung Widerspruch einlegen. Lassen Sie sich nicht durch Mahnungen[,] [oder] Drohungen durch ein Inkassobüro [oder Äußerungen fachfremder Justizmitarbeiter(innen)] aus der Ruhe bringen, sondern informieren Sie sich über das Geschäftsgebahren der rechnungsstellenden Firmen im Internet.


http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/56518/990572/polizeiinspektion_goslar
(enthält Ironie)


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Die Frage, die man sich stellt: Wie kommt die STA Frankfurt zu der  unangemessenen und  desaströsen Aussage,
die User wären  explizit über die Zahlungspflicht aufgeklärt worden?  Wer sich die Mühe macht, die Tricks
 kennenzulernen, mit denen Preisangaben verschleiert werden und  User-IP Unterschiebung manipuliert wird,
 kann nur den Kopf über soviel Dilettantismus schütteln. Welche "Sachverständige" 
mögen da zu Rate gezogen worden sein? Ob sie es  selbst beurteilt hat? Der Sachverstand 
dürfte kaum größer sein als der ihres obersten Dienstherrn bzw Dienstherrin sein nämlich 
genau so groß wie die der betroffenen  User. Sollten es aber tatsächlich EDV-Sachverständige gewesen sein, 
dann wage ich nicht daran zu denken, welche Unfugsaussagen/entscheidungen uns noch blühen
(aber die ist man ja eh  schon gewohnt)


----------



## conair2004 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie die Schmidtleins überhaupt noch bestehen können. Die Verbraucherzentrale hat sie schon etliche male abgemahnt, aber warum hat sich dadurch nichts geändert?
Da fragt man sich doch, ob wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben!?


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Die Abmahnungen sind nicht mehr als Nadelstiche.  Das Geschäft wird dadurch nur marginal
 beeinflusst. Gefordert wäre die Politik, die zwar mit vielen schönen Versprechungen aufwartet, 
 im  Endeffekt aber nichts tut.
Verwunderlich ist, dass sich die gesamte Presse und Öffentlichkeit nahezu aussschließlich auf
 die Gebrüder  konzentriert, als ob es nicht unzählige Nachahmer gäbe, die mit noch weit agressiveren
 Methoden arbeiten, wie hier und in anderen Foren leicht nachzulesen ist. Es ist weiter verwunderlich, 
dass sie ihren offiziellen Geschäftssitz nicht längst nach Dubai, London, der Schweiz oder sonstwohin 
verlegt haben.  Sind wohl sehr in Hessen verwurzelt...


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (10 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie die Schmidtleins überhaupt noch bestehen können.


Ich tippe auf eine [ edit] geschichte.

Lange Zeit unversenkbare Zeitgenossen kennen oft jemanden an der richtigen Stelle, z.B. Studentenverbindung, Partei, Loge, Golfclub oder so was.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Es sei nun einmal nicht strafbar, „schlechte oder anderswo kostenlos erhältliche Ware zu verkaufen“. Möglicherweise sei „es nicht nicht ins Bewusstsein zahlreicher Bürger gedrungen, dass bei der Inanspruchnahme von Internetnutzung die gleiche Vorsicht geboten ist wie beim Abschluss von schriftlichen Verträgen im Hinblick auf das Kleingedruckte“.


Aus: Die Fallensteller


----------



## Captain Picard (15 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Dialer und Handypayment-Maschen sind passé: Dubiose Anbieter setzen jetzt darauf,
> deutschsprachige Webnutzer mit langfristigen Abonnementverträgen in die Bezahlfalle zu locken.


Es sind nicht nur Aboverträge, auch Einmalabzocke ist in:  
Der Artikel faßt all  das zusammen, was hier seit ca zwei Jahren verarztet wird. 
Alle Tricks der Kostenlosbranche  scheint der Autor aber  noch nicht zu kennen.
Die Masche des Adresssammelns  auf Gewinnspielseiten und über  Spammails mit diesen
 Adressdatenbanken  beim Aufruf der Seiten ohne Wissen der User Verträge unterzujubeln
 oder in Google  direkt auf die Anmeldeseite mit  Kostenhinweis in  Miniaturschrift im 
äußersten unteren Scrollbereich zu verlinken, hat er wohl noch nicht gesehen. 
Außerdem konzentriert er sich wie alle anderen Berichterstatter fast ausschließlich 
auf die Gebr.S. Wieviel diese sich wirklich am Gesamtumsatzvolumen der Kostenlosbranche 
 beteiligen,  wird wohl nicht festzustellen  sein.


----------



## johinos (16 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Aus: Die Fallensteller
> In wie vielen der 1500 Fälle tatsächlich diese Rückverfolgung möglich war, wollte die Behörde nicht preisgeben.


Das klingt doch schon ganz anders.


----------



## dvill (19 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Zugleich stellte die Staatsanwaltschaft klar, dass sie nur eine mögliche Strafbarkeit geprüft habe, nicht aber die Frage etwaiger Zahlungsverpflichtungen der Internetnutzer.


----------



## dvill (21 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

„Der Anbieter muss beweisen, dass jemand auf seiner Seite war.“


----------



## Captain Picard (21 September 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



dvill schrieb:


> „Der Anbieter muss beweisen, dass jemand auf seiner Seite war.“





			
				faz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Hauptproblem dabei: „Der Anbieter muss beweisen, dass jemand auf seiner Seite war.“ L.  kennt bisher keinen Anbieter solcher Seiten, der es auf einen Prozess hat ankommen lassen.


Stimmt nicht ganz. Zwei haben es probiert und  sind voll auf dien Schnauze 
geflogen. Hält vermutlich  die "Kostenlosbranche" von weiteren Versuchen ab.


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

„Trotz Begleichung der gestellten Forderungen erhalten viele nach wie vor Mahnschreiben“
Und weiter:





> „Die aggressiven Mahnschreiben mit drohendem Inhalt haben den ausschließlichen Zweck, die Leute einzuschüchtern und zur Zahlung zu bewegen“, erklärt Rusching und weiß darüber hinaus zu berichten, dass „noch kein Fall vor Gericht gekommen ist.“


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

"So stehen auf www.tiere-heute.com Texte aus dem Onlinelexikon Wikipedia. Die gibt es bei www.wikipedia.de gratis."

Dort gibt es den Heftartikel zum Download (Stiftung Warentest, Heft 05/2007).


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

OT: Die Schildstraße ist überall.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Wir hoffen, dass wir auf Grund der Vorgeschichte zu den S.-Brüdern und der vorausgegangenen Abmahnung von w*w.hausaufgaben-heute.com in diesem Verfahren weniger Schwierigkeiten haben werden, dem Unternehmen seinen Vorsatz nachzuweisen, denn jedenfalls nach der Abmahnung von w*w.hausaufgaben-heute.com sind die Brüder bösgläubig gewesen.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf (Seite 10).


----------



## conair2004 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

So oft wie die Schmidtleins schon abgemahnt wurden, wundert es mich sehr, dass ihre Firma überhaupt noch existiert.


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Das Gefährliche bei diesen Verträgen ist aber, dass man nicht nachvollziehen kann, ob der Nutzer, der sich anmeldet, auch derjenige ist, der später das Schreiben mit der Zahlungsaufforderung bekommt, so die Polizei Stadtsteinach.


Das ist so ziemlich das einzig Vernünftige in einem Bericht der Frankenpost.

Die Folgerungen, Ratschläge usw. sind grausam falsch und irreführend. Es ist erschreckend, was nach 2 Jahren Kostenfallen geglaubt und geschrieben wird von Leuten, die wenigstens recherchieren sollten, bevor sie Unsinn schreiben.

Nach meiner Kenntnis hatte bisher niemand, der unerwartet von einer Kostenfalle eine Rechnung erhielt, Probleme bekommen, wenn er sich an den Empfehlungen hier im Forum oder von den Verbraucherzentralen (die übereinstimmen) orientiert hat.

Wer selbst rumfrickelt, eigene Briefe schreibt, Behörden mit eigenen Erklärungen einschaltet usw., hat gute Chancen, sich selbst Probleme zu bereiten.


----------



## Reinhard (11 November 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> „Es kann sein, dass sich dort beispielsweise ein Kind anmeldet, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen. Auch in diesem Fall ist der Vertrag rechtskräftig.“



Die hätten sich erst mal hier informieren sollen, anstatt so einen Unsinn zu schreiben.:-?


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ119574714604633/link367412A.html


> Neuer Etappensieg beim Kampf gegen Abo-Fallen im Internet
> 
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen informiert über positiven Ausgang im Rechtsstreit gegen die Gebrüder Schmidtlein
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen hat vor dem Landgericht Darmstadt im Rechtsstreit gegen die Gebrüder S. aus Büttelborn, die Surfer auf ihren Internetseiten häufig in Abofallen gelockt haben, einen wichtigen Etappensieg errungen. Das Gericht gab mit Urteil vom 22.11.2007 (n.rk.) der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen recht und verurteilte die Gebrüder S., es künftig zu unterlassen, auf der Internetseite www.P2P-heute.com mit folgendem Text zu werben: "Ihre Testzeit verlängert sich nach Ablauf des Anmeldetages (ab 24.00 Uhr) zu einem Abo zum Preis von 7,00 € incl. MWSt. monatlich bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten mit einer halbjährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus". Das Gericht rügte diesen Hinweis als unzulässig, weil der Nutzer hier nicht in unmittelbarem räumlichem Zusammenhang darauf hingewiesen werde, wie er die Veränderung der Testzeit in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hätte verhindern können.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 November 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



conair2004 schrieb:


> So oft wie die Schmidtleins schon abgemahnt wurden, wundert es mich sehr, dass ihre Firma überhaupt noch existiert.


Nun, bei Personengesellschaften (z.B. GbR = Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts) kommt das vor, dass die so lange existieren wie die Personen.

Jedenfalls, so lange diese sich zusammen tun.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Soweit bekannt, ist es in der Schweiz bisher noch nie zur Betreibung gekommen. Das Problem des Anbieters liegt darin, dass er die Forderungen schriftlich nicht belegen kann. Zudem droht hierzulande von Betriebenen ein Rechtsvorschlag, den der Anbieter nur mit einem Zivilprozess beseitigen könnte.


Von NZZ Online


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Stand: Neuer Verkündungstermin ist der 12.02.2008.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Der Tipp des Tages: Vom Bürgermeister lernen.

Eine Bemerkung am Rande: Die Domain fordeungseinzug.de ist registriert.


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Stand: Neuer Verkündungstermin ist der 18.03.2008.
> Hinweis: Es handelt sich um eine Stufenklage. Entschieden wird zunächst über den Auskunftsanspruch.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf


----------



## kiowan (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf


Ich habe aus Unwissenheit vor einem Jahr, weil mir "gedroht" wurde, den Beitrag bezahlt und wollte mir das Geld über einen Anwalt zurückholen. Nachdem ich im TV einen Beitrag zu den Brüdern sah, erschien es mir aussichtslos. Nun bekam ich die Folgerechnung, mit dem Hinweis auf Urteile. Es hieß darin, da ich durch die erste Zahlung den Vertrag anerkannt habe, müßte ich den Betrag entrichten. Ich bin nun einwenig ratlos, ob es wirklich andem ist. Kann mir jemand dazu einAussage machen?


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Mal hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## dvill (2 März 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen: Niemand sicher vor Abo-Fallen im Internet


> Anja G., eine 12-jährige Schülerin aus Leipzig surft gern im Internet. Von der eigenen Lehrerin ermuntert, loggte sie sich bei w*w.P2P-heute.com ein. Schließlich hatte diese ihre Schüler darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich im Rahmen der auf der Startseite beworbenen kostenlosen Testzeit bis zu deren Ablauf nur einmal einloggen solle, um ein anschließendes kostenpflichtiges Abo zu vermeiden. Mit fatalem Ausgang, denn das Mädchen hatte, wie in den vergangenen Monaten unzählige User vor ihr auch, eine Rechnung über ein kostenpflichtiges Abo für 2 Jahre erhalten.
> [...]
> Der Rechtsstreit ist jetzt beim Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt ( AZ 6 U 2/08 ) anhängig. „Da dort erst Anfang 2009 verhandelt wird und somit bis zu einem rechtskräftigen Urteil noch viel Zeit ins Land gehen wird, können wir die Verbraucher nur aufrufen, beim Surfen im Internet immer dann, wenn mit Gratisangeboten, kostenlosen Testzeiten und ähnlichem geworben wird, große Vorsicht walten zu lassen“, empfiehlt D.


----------



## dvill (3 März 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Da sind Gerichtsverfahren und Bussen nur Spesen.


----------



## dvill (10 März 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Die aggressiven Drohungen, mit denen die Anbieter ihre Kunden zum Zahlen zu bewegen suchen, sind allerdings nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## dvill (31 März 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Wer sich wehrt, gewinnt.


> Die Brüder scheuen das Licht der Öffentlichkeit, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe


----------



## Stephan_OS (31 März 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



dvill schrieb:


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen: Niemand sicher vor Abo-Fallen im Internet
> _Der Rechtsstreit ist jetzt beim Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt ( AZ 6 U 2/08 ) anhängig. „Da dort erst Anfang 2009 verhandelt wird und somit bis zu einem rechtskräftigen Urteil noch viel Zeit ins Land gehen wird, können wir die Verbraucher nur aufrufen, beim Surfen im Internet immer dann, wenn mit Gratisangeboten, kostenlosen Testzeiten und ähnlichem geworben wird, große Vorsicht walten zu lassen“, empfiehlt D.​_



Kennt jemand diesen Fall und kann sagen, wie der vors Oberlandesgericht gekommen ist? Bin da im Zivilrecht nicht so sattelfest, aber sowas müsste doch dann schonmal vorm Amtsgericht gewesen sein? Und vor allem: wenn die Reingelegte 12 Jahre alt war, haben vielleicht die Eltern es versäumt ihre Zustimmung zu verweigern? Sonst wäre es ja gar kein "Fall", an dem irgendwas streitig sein kann.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Schwer zu sagen. Dazu findet man nichts.
Eigentlich müsste es ein klarer Fall gewesen sein, wenn nichts falsch gemacht wurde. Aber vielleicht wollen es die Brüder hier ganz genau wissen. Geld in der Portokasse dürften sie dafür zur Genüge haben. Vielleicht haben sie irgendeinen Dreh gefunden, der überhaupt die Revision vor dem OLG noch ermöglicht hat.
Die sind stinkig, dass sie von den vielen Minderjährigen bzw. von deren Eltern die lange Nase gezeigt kriegen, und wollen jetzt wohl offensichtlich auf Biegen und Brechen ein Exempel statuieren.


----------



## Franziska (1 April 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Hier steht eigentlich alles drin:

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ120704251531031/link414221A.html


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Mithin geht es also gar nicht um den Zahlungsanspruch gegen die 12-jährige, sondern um den wettbewerbsrechtlichen Unterlassungsanspruch der Verbraucherzentrale. Das ist ein ganz anderer Stiefel.


----------



## dvill (23 April 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Bamberg ist überall.

»Wer ein falsches Alter eingibt, macht sich strafbar« 

Im Normalfall entscheiden Richter darüber, was strafbar ist. Dass die Polizei dies nebenbei miterledigt, erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll. Ich kenne kein Gesetz über die Strafbarkeit einer falschen Altersangabe. Wenn es das gäbe, wären wohl viele Menschen straffällig.


----------



## dvill (28 April 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Stand: Neuer Verkündungstermin ist der 09.05.2008


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> Stand: Neuer Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung ist der 11.11.2008.
> Hinweis: Es handelt sich um eine Stufenklage. Entschieden wird zunächst über den Auskunftsanspruch.


Immerhin, die Mühle mahlt.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

:: EUROPAKONSUMENT.AT ::


> Erfolg gegen Internetabzocke
> 
> Wiener Oberlandesgericht bestätigte Entscheidung erster Instanz
> 
> Zur Rechtswidrigkeit der beanstandeten Klauseln verwies das Berufungsgericht auf das Ersturteil: Alle 12 eingeklagten Klauseln sind gesetzwidrig!


----------



## bernhard (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

GoMoPa:*Merkwürdige Inkassomethoden aus Osnabrück


> Einfach ignorieren. Reagieren Sie erst, wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt. Dann sollte man fristgericht Widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## dvill (18 März 2009)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



> "Erst im Berufungsverfahren vor dem Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt (6 U 2/08 ) im Rechtsstreit der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen gegen die Gebrüder S. gaben letztere am 12. Februar 2009 klein bei, indem sie eine bereits im März 2007 von uns verlangte strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung abgegeben hatten", so B. D. von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen.


Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Anmelden - Klicken - Abo für 2 Jahre


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

c't - 15.10.09 - Notorische Abzocker in Wien verurteilt


> Notorische Abzocker in Wien verurteilt
> 
> Die für Abofallen-Abzocke bekannten Brüder Andreas und Jan Manuel Schmidtlein sowie deren Redcio OHG sind vom Handelsgericht Wien wegen zahlreicher Rechtsverstöße im Zusammenhang mit irreführenden Websites rechtskräftig verurteilt worden (Az. 11 Cg 6/08g). Die Beklagten müssen es künftig unterlassen, den Eindruck zu erwecken, ihre Internet-Angebote seien kostenlos, wenn später Geld eingetrieben wird. Außerdem dürfen sie im Fernabsatz keine Verträge abschließen, ohne ihren gesetzlichen Informationspflichten gegenüber Kunden nachzukommen. Schließlich müssen sie die Veröffentlichung des Urteils in einer Samstagausgabe der auflagenstärksten Tageszeitung Österreichs und zusätzlich die mit rund 9.400 Euro bemessenen Kosten der Klägerin bezahlen.


----------



## bernhard (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Hoffentlich hat der Wecker am Verhandlungstag pünktlich geklingelt ...


----------



## A John (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



bernhard schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat der Wecker am Verhandlungstag pünktlich geklingelt ...


... und der Tank voll... :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (11 November 2009)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Rückblende: Gebrüder Schmidtlein verurteilt - Beobachter


----------

